# ripnovus igf1



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me is the ripnovus igf1 on the riptropin website the Lr3 version as it claims to be, it just seems to be extremely cheap if it is


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Their gh is fine so I can't see why th IGF wouldn't be. Oh and be patient! Bumping a thread after 40mins....


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply didn't ans my ques though, I know their GH is good but what I want to know is their ripnovus igf1 really the Lr3 version as it seems so cheap


----------

